# i figured ceaser millan would know about a break stick.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

YouTube - Pitbulls Fighting
kinda funny.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW. .


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

See, it's just that quick! I guess he thinks break sticks are too aggressive and not good for the dog's psyche.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lmao at that


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok I like Ceasar but that was stupid


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ceaser millan is a dumb a$$, have you all not realized that?


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Why would he be a dumb ass. He already foresee trouble. And yes it really happened quick. After all he had no stick with him so his second best option was to pick them up so these dogs wont rip eachother apart, right? 
I dont have experience on these fights so please give some insights. My comment is based on common sense and not experience.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

He don't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground, he don't know a APBT from a mut LOL


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I like Ceaser but all his serious training that goes on off camera when the dogs go to his place we dont ever see it makes me wonder.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He should have had a break stick there, but I guess if you don't have one handy the best option would be to hold their heads still.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

....been saying he's a fraud for years


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1st thing is even if it was off camera he should have had a breakstick. #1 rule of owning APBT.

Second he should have seen that coming. Sure accidents happen but he just didnt seem prepared to handle it.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey guys, you can call him stupid all day, but whos making the money.?


o yea, i bet you guys could make it too....you just dont want to... lol


he's not stupid, he picked up the dog without getting bit, sh*T i got bit picking up my two dogs who both know better then to even growl at each other and i got bit when they were fighting


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I just really liked the way he said you should let them hold and not try to pull the apart. Well actually if you had a break stick you wouldn't have to worry about them holding!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dude he saw it coming, he was like uh...o...that might-BAM dog fight lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i guess he shoulda stuck his hand inbetween their jaws and just took it like a man, psh, i meen he makes his own dog food


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMFG I was LMAO! what an idiot! I agree with some of what he says but really what he says is dog behavior 101. He is just lucky that he got a TV show that made him really famous. He does nothing more special than what good dog trainers do across the country everyday. Really he has made trainer more money because they think they can fix their dog them selves by going shhhhhht and poking them. We get the call when the dog bites the owner for the poke! lol


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> they think they can fix their dog them selves by going shhhhhht and poking them. We get the call when the dog bites the owner for the poke! lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL is all I got to say for now


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw that episode a few weeks ago on TV. He's an A$$ I couldn't believe what I saw. He may not know about a break stick, but he does know about shock collars. That's what he’s hiding under the bandana.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: yeah I like how he hides the E collars [rolls eyes] , it is very deceiving to the public.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just an average dog trainer who was able to market himself into a TV show, know's nothing more or less than the next guy that does it for a living......To his credit that fight could have been alot worse, anybody that has broken up a real dog fight knows what its like (with out b-stick)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Just an average dog trainer who was able to market himself into a TV show, know's nothing more or less than the next guy that does it for a living......To his credit that fight could have been alot worse, anybody that has broken up a real dog fight knows what its like (with out b-stick)


he new what he was dealing with in the start so i figured he would bring a break stick or maybe he just figured he was good eanough to keep the fight from starting.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

That was f'ing sad. You could see that coming, what a douche. And, to be real honest, if he had been on his toes, that fight would have never happened. He was too busy looking at the chick and playing to the camera.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha ceasar millan is not very popular here. But as a rookie i stll think i can learn a lot from this dumb a€€ (we use euro lol) dogman


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

u figure he would have one but iguess that shows how full of sh*t he is


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

He saw it coming and had plenty of time to stop it or seperate the two dogs. That could have been allot worse though. Speacially with all the other dogs there too. Could have gotten ugly.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't know guys, that wasn't even a serious fight. They were on top of it immediatly and the dogs didn't seem to have any serious injuries. That could've happened to anyone... on the other hand, he is on TV with that so it makes him an automatic fool.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

GnarlyBlue said:


> I don't know guys, that wasn't even a serious fight. They were on top of it immediatly and the dogs didn't seem to have any serious injuries. That could've happened to anyone... on the other hand, he is on TV with that so it makes him an automatic fool.


I agree with you. Hindsight is 20/20 yall.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I agree with you. Hindsight is 20/20 yall.


come on he is suposed to be the dog wisperer. lol if he knew he was going to meat a da dog then he should have brought a break stick.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

IMO a responsible, knowledgeable trainer would carry a break stick, to use as a last resort because with that type of "experience" *you should be able to read the warning signs*.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, I completely agree if he was "all-knowing", he should have the proper equipment. He even mentioned that when, right before the fight started", that they it looked like something was going to happen. He should have stopped it RIGHT then. I can honestly say, some things he does make sense, others do not. I dont regard him any higher than I do Lisa. As a matter of fact, to me, IMO, (lol), Lisa's dogs look MUCH better trained than any dog Ive seen him work with. 
I like Victoria Stillwell from Victoria Stilwell, Dog Training, It's Me Or The Dog : Animal Planet. And I watched an episode where she worked with a man with 2 APBT's, and she spent a good 5 minutes of the show talking about what amazing dogs they are and how misunderstood they are. It was really nice to hear, and I hope people watching the show maybe opened their eyes a little bit.
BUT, IMO, I dont think we should be bashing ANYONE who advocates our breeds and portrays it in a positive manner. We need every team player we can get! What he did was retarded, yes, and there could have been underlying circumstances we dont know about...who knows. 
(Im playing Devil's Advocate here...lol, but I do agree he should be better prepared if hes what he says he is).


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

seriously, i cant understand why so many people hate on him. hes an advocate for the breed, hell if it wasn't for daddy I probably would of never convinced my roommate that these dogs were so loving and not at all what u here from the news. 
I feel like if people would just take him for what he is, just some guy who grew up with dogs, and not the end all be all trainer messiah. he does have some good methods and hes thoughts that the person is to blame on the behavior and not just the dog, should be heeded by anyone with pets. 
/rant 
with that said u could defiantly see that something was deff going to happen.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Marty said:


> ceaser millan is a dumb a$$, have you all not realized that?


Thank you Marty.Agreed 110%


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Notnice said:


> seriously, i cant understand why so many people hate on him. hes an advocate for the breed, hell if it wasn't for daddy I probably would of never convinced my roommate that these dogs were so loving and not at all what u here from the news.
> I feel like if people would just take him for what he is, just some guy who grew up with dogs, and not the end all be all trainer messiah. he does have some good methods and hes thoughts that the person is to blame on the behavior and not just the dog, should be heeded by anyone with pets.
> /rant
> with that said u could defiantly see that something was deff going to happen.


 People hate him because he is annoying and ignorant.I've heard him talk about people feeding gunpowder to dogs to make them fight,talk about APBTs in packs(APBTs do not do well in "packs") and he's really an idiot.For the life of me,I can't see why anyone likes him but we can all have our own opinion.But this is mine.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't no about u guys but for some reason I think they set that dog up to fight the first time I saw that episode I recorded it and watched it over again and the body language of all of them made me think they knew that fight was going to happen. I'm nor trying to bash ceasar because honestly I enjoy watching his show but something was always fishy about that to me

On a side note did any of u notice how that girl grabs the smallest dog there LOL


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

I enjoy the show as well. watch it every week as well as anything I can get my hands on about dogs or animals in general . I have never owned a dog and like to inform myself as not but some stupid statistic. I don't take his word as law but it is a perspective with does make sense to me. 
I say if u don't like him don't watch


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Notnice said:


> I enjoy the show as well. watch it every week as well as anything I can get my hands on about dogs or animals in general . I have never owned a dog and like to inform myself as not but some stupid statistic. I don't take his word as law but it is a perspective with does make sense to me.
> I say if u don't like him don't watch


Ceasor i know thats you trying to stick up for your self. lol jk


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> come on he is suposed to be the dog wisperer. lol if he knew he was going to meat a da dog then he should have brought a break stick.


:rofl:

But I must admit that I still watch his show when I get the chance. And I am thankful for the positive attention that Daddy and Junior bring to the breed. Daddy has been a Pitbull Ambassador of sorts.........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Notnice said:


> I say if u don't like him don't watch


I watch the show ocasionally but to be honest with you i know trainers that are well beyond his skill and expertise, not saying i know more, but so said dog whisperer should be able to sense the tall tale signs of a fight..

if he cant.... well then that just shows he's the average trainer who caught a lucky break...

i have been watching less and less because PEOPLE actually try his "stunts" at home and i know one day some poor fool will end up on a headline with his dog..... JMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No they call me after they have gotten bit! lmao
good point oz!


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I watch the show ocasionally but to be honest with you i know trainers that are well beyond his skill and expertise, not saying i know more, but so said dog whisperer should be able to sense the tall tale signs of a fight..
> 
> if he cant.... well then that just shows he's the average trainer who caught a lucky break...
> 
> i have been watching less and less because PEOPLE actually try his "stunts" at home and i know one day some poor fool will end up on a headline with his dog..... JMO


yes, but like any show with something dangerous or cool for that matter there is the please consult a professional trainer note on every show. granted there are some people that really shouldn't be alive much less own another creature but u cant let those people spoil it for the rest of us.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

ceasars the man! hes gifted when it comes to helping people with their dogs...thats why hes still around with many good testimonials and hes making BANK... people will always hate so let the haters hate!:roll:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Dude...break sticks are for kids and grannies....who needs break sticks when you got those manly arms to pry open those jaws.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

Leon said:


> Dude...break sticks are for kids and grannies....who needs break sticks when you got those manly arms to pry open those jaws.


LOL...........


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> ceasars the man! hes gifted when it comes to helping people with their dogs...thats why hes still around with many good testimonials and hes making BANK... people will always hate so let the haters hate!:roll:


Yeah he is gifted at taking ppl's money! 100,000 for a private lesson? Really?:rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i went to the library today and read some of the pack leader book of his. nothing great all basic comon knowledge stuff. but i guess if you wern't a dog person it would be really informative.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah he is gifted at taking ppl's money! 100,000 for a private lesson? Really?:rofl:


how do you know the price?? well if people are paying the price then i guess hes reaping the benefits....


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

why so much hating? i mean hes obviously good in front of the camera. so im sure that makes up for about 90% of why he has his own show.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMFG I was LMAO! what an idiot! I agree with some of what he says but really what he says is dog behavior 101. He is just lucky that he got a TV show that made him really famous. He does nothing more special than what good dog trainers do across the country everyday.


This right here says it all.

Hes a good dog trainer that got lucky.

So is everyone gonna continue to hate him for being more fortunate?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not hating on him I am just giving my opinion. I am a dog trainer and like I said I go to in home consultations and ppl are getting bit or messing up their dogs when they try to do what he does on TV. Don't give me that BS about "do not try this at home" disclaimer, of course ppl are going to try what they see. Another reason I lost all respect for him is he uses shock collars but hides them so you cannot see what he is doing on camera. The classic example of this is when he had a black GSD that was going after a cat. He put an e collar on the dog and hide it off to the side away from the camera. The he poked the GSD and went phsssst and the GSD jumped about 4 feet in the air because he hit the remote on the collar behind his back. He deceives the public into thinking that the correction is all him but really it was a e collar.

I have nothing against E collars I use them when I need to but the fact that he hides the use of them, or tries to at least is deceiving. I also hate the fact he puts dogs into a situation where they can get into a dog fight. Just like this video, I would never put a dog in a position where they could get into a fight off leash. APBT'S are NOT PACK animals, while my dogs are a perfect example of APBT's that can be ok with dogs in public you do not see me tuning them lose together because I understand what the breed is about. I even use my dogs with aggressive dogs because I have a few that will not react to another dog on leash if it is barking at them. They just ignore them because they know I will not let that dog get close enough, but if that dog got off leash you better believe my dogs would handle it.

Again he does not walk on water and IMO no better than many other great trainers across the country.

Here is that article that says how much he charges.
Staffy Lovin: Cesar Millan's Lawyer is a God... Literally!


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

How do you know that APBT's are not pack animals when all canines are descendants of wolves?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that is just an ignorant statement. APBT's were bred for years to fight other dogs, just like Border collies were were bred to herd sheep and not kill them like a wolf would. would you expect to take a border collie and put it in a herd of sheep and tell it not to herd them? You are fighting years of breeding and while it will be possible with a lot of compulsion to get a BC not to herd sheep I do not think it would be worth it. The same thing goes for APBT's if you understand what they were bred for you will understand what they are not pack animals. I always think that is strange when ppl compare dogs to wolves. While some breed characteristics and instincts do match with wolves we are talking about an animal who has been domesticated for hundreds of years. This is not a Beverly Hills Chihuahua world where a Chihuahua could survive on their own in the wild. If dogs were truly still like their ancestors they wold not rely on us for survival. Now of course everyone has their own opinions on this and really that is all they are is opinions, but I do not see enough similarities between wolves and most breeds of dogs to justify your comment. Have you ever worked with wolves and wolf hybrids? I have and they are nothing like our domesticated dogs.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Now that is just an ignorant statement. APBT's were bred for years to fight other dogs, just like Border collies were were bred to herd sheep and not kill them like a wolf would. would you expect to take a border collie and put it in a herd of sheep and tell it not to herd them? You are fighting years of breeding and while it will be possible with a lot of compulsion to get a BC not to herd sheep I do not think it would be worth it. The same thing goes for APBT's if you understand what they were bred for you will understand what they are not pack animals. I always think that is strange when ppl compare dogs to wolves. While some breed characteristics and instincts do match with wolves we are talking about an animal who has been domesticated for hundreds of years. This is not a Beverly Hills Chihuahua world where a Chihuahua could survive on their own in the wild. If dogs were truly still like their ancestors they wold not rely on us for survival. Now of course everyone has their own opinions on this and really that is all they are is opinions, but I do not see enough similarities between wolves and most breeds of dogs to justify your comment. Have you ever worked with wolves and wolf hybrids? I have and they are nothing like our domesticated dogs.


so if my question which you called a statement was so far off then how do you explain all my APBT's as long as many others peoples APBT's such as Ceasar's getting along as a pack?


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

to me your comments of labelling all APBT's as automatically dog aggressive is IGNORANT. I'd suggest you think twice before calling someone ignorant because you are no status quo for canine information.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There will be a time when you could end up with a dead dog and learn the hard way. You also may have petbulls that tend to get a long better, I have a few myself that get along just fine with a few other dogs. But when you have game dogs or game bred dogs the whole picture changes. As this op shows he cannot fully control APBT's not to fight, even if they are temporarily not allowed to get into a fight when they go back home with their owners they will still not be dog park dogs.
I would like to have seen Caesar take a game [] dog from the past and see if the can "balance" the dog.

Also ppl who do keep them in packs end up having problems at some point, give it time and just pray it is not bad.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Another headline waiting to happen


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> There will be a time when you could end up with a dead dog and learn the hard way. You also may have petbulls that tend to get a long better, I have a few myself that get along just fine with a few other dogs. But when you have game dogs or game bred dogs the whole picture changes. As this op shows he cannot fully control APBT's not to fight, even if they are temporarily not allowed to get into a fight when they go back home with their owners they will still not be dog park dogs.
> I would like to have seen Caesar take a game [] dog from the past and see if the can "balance" the dog.
> 
> Also ppl who do keep them in packs end up having problems at some point, give it time and just pray it is not bad.


I have a question on gamedogs more about their creation, did they ever fight the pregnat dog maybe not a real match maybe a rolling session to maybe alter the pup's behavior or that stress would too much and it would kill the pups? I know this sounds stupid but some people believe in humans that the babies get a lot of the temperament issues from their mothers if they are stressed out, fear or anger while they are on their womb.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> to me your comments of labelling all APBT's as automatically dog aggressive is IGNORANT. I'd suggest you think twice before calling someone ignorant because you are no status quo for canine information.


I did not call you ignorant I said statements like that are ignorant. You are new to the forum and do not know me and where I stand, I always say you can have an APBT that is well behaved in public and they should not be going after every dog they see. When you put them in a home situation with other APBT's or dogs that is when you can have issues if you do not know the breed and respect them for what they are. I too use to think like you when I was young and did not know any better, experience is the best teacher. You can continue keeping your pits in packs and thinking it is a Walt Disney world or you can understand what a APBT is about and respect them as such.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I have a question on gamedogs more about their creation, did they ever fight the pregnat dog maybe not a real match maybe a rolling session to maybe alter the pup's behavior or that stress would too much and it would kill the pups? I know this sounds stupid but some people believe in humans that the babies get a lot of the temperament issues from their mothers if they are stressed out, fear or anger while they are on their womb.


I have never heard of pregnant dogs being matched or stressed put to make more aggressive pups, that sounds like the gun powder myth.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> to me your comments of labelling all APBT's as automatically dog aggressive is IGNORANT. I'd suggest you think twice before calling someone ignorant because you are no status quo for canine information.


I dont think she is implying specifically about them being automatically dog agressive but if you understand the breed to its full extent you would know that it is bred to them to not back down from a challenge and die trying to end the other dog's life. Now not every pitbull hybrid dog has this capacity and it is very rare however, pitbull type dogs tend to not to accept when another dog challenges them. A simple stare in the eye, the raised tail, the body leaning foward flexing, all these are visual cues plus others can communicate a challenge. While your labrador or collie might ignore these signs and keep going on their way, a pitbull type dog might get offended lol and attempt to take care of the situation. It isn't so much about the Pitbulls starting the fight, it is more about them finishing or causing horrible damage if they are challenged.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have never heard of pregnant dogs being matched or stressed put to make more aggressive pups, that sounds like the gun powder myth.


I didn't hear that from anywhere I was just asking you a question silly:roll: I actually saw a special of national geographic called "in the womb" and it showed the pregnacy of dogs and a wolf. The show basically tracked everything from the moment the dogs and wolf matted all the way until they delivered the puppies. According to them, in nature or even with dogs under certain circumstances if the mother does not have enough food around somehow internall the body digests some of the embryos because there won't be enough to feed the pups when they are born. Also, the show stated how stress could cause the embryos to die basically, so I was just asking you if there was any record of pregnat famales being rolled to pass that on to the offspring.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I did not call you ignorant I said statements like that are ignorant. You are new to the forum and do not know me and where I stand, I always say you can have an APBT that is well behaved in public and they should not be going after every dog they see. When you put them in a home situation with other APBT's or dogs that is when you can have issues if you do not know the breed and respect them for what they are. I too use to think like you when I was young and did not know any better, experience is the best teacher. You can continue keeping your pits in packs and thinking it is a Walt Disney world or you can understand what a APBT is about and respect them as such.


You do not know me either and where I stand. Just because I am new to the forum does not allow you to "predict" that since I am new to the forum I am a young kid with no knowledge of the breed just because I have a different opinion. You labelling me as a young person who doesnt know much and thinking it is a "Walt Disney world"(lol) just because I have a different opinion and charging me with not respecting them because I stated that my dogs get along shows how much respect you really have for others in this forum. You being an older member should not first of all automatically cut down peoples thoughts or opinions and call them igorant because just by doing so makes you the ignorant one my friend.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> You do not know me either and where I stand. Just because I am new to the forum does not allow you to "predict" that since I am new to the forum I am a young kid with no knowledge of the breed just because I have a different opinion. You labelling me as a young person who doesnt know much and thinking it is a "Walt Disney world"(lol) just because I have a different opinion and charging me with not respecting them because I stated that my dogs get along shows how much respect you really have for others in this forum. You being an older member should not first of all automatically cut down peoples thoughts or opinions and call them igorant because just by doing so makes you the ignorant one my friend.


Dang bro cool it, if you ever had a problem with your dog Lisa would be one of the first people to reach out and try to help out. You need to relax a bit, Lisa is one of the kindest people on this board and she wasn't trying to make you look bad. If you don't see eye to eye with her that is fine but everyone here shares some good info to keep Pitbulls out of the 5'o clock news


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

again I did not call you ignorant and it seems like you are taking this thread personal. The op was about a dog fight, if you would like to talk about how you take care of your pack then you can start a new thread and we can debate it there. If you are not young then how much experience do you really have with the breed living in perfect harmony? where did the dogs come from? That has a lot to do with you not having any problems in your "pack". I am also not talking down to you but like I said I was giving my opinion and pray you just do not learn the hard way. Like Marty said a TV story waiting to happen.....

BTW you are the one with the attitude like telling the other mod on another thread who makes her the expert? What makes *you* the expert?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

They saw this coming and they werent doing anything!
thats crazy!


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I'm not hating on him I am just giving my opinion. I am a dog trainer and like I said I go to in home consultations and ppl are getting bit or messing up their dogs when they try to do what he does on TV. Don't give me that BS about "do not try this at home" disclaimer, of course ppl are going to try what they see. Another reason I lost all respect for him is he uses shock collars but hides them so you cannot see what he is doing on camera. The classic example of this is when he had a black GSD that was going after a cat. He put an e collar on the dog and hide it off to the side away from the camera. The he poked the GSD and went phsssst and the GSD jumped about 4 feet in the air because he hit the remote on the collar behind his back. He deceives the public into thinking that the correction is all him but really it was a e collar.
> 
> I have nothing against E collars I use them when I need to but the fact that he hides the use of them, or tries to at least is deceiving. I also hate the fact he puts dogs into a situation where they can get into a dog fight. Just like this video, I would never put a dog in a position where they could get into a fight off leash. APBT'S are NOT PACK animals, while my dogs are a perfect example of APBT's that can be ok with dogs in public you do not see me tuning them lose together because I understand what the breed is about. I even use my dogs with aggressive dogs because I have a few that will not react to another dog on leash if it is barking at them. They just ignore them because they know I will not let that dog get close enough, but if that dog got off leash you better believe my dogs would handle it.
> 
> ...


I had no idea he was using e-collars. I think his shows great for the simple fact that its the only show on tv that I'VE seen of its kind. But thats just me. I prefer to search the net for tips and such rather than watch animal planet til a case similar to my own gets aired.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Dang bro cool it, if you ever had a problem with your dog Lisa would be one of the first people to reach out and try to help out. You need to relax a bit, Lisa is one of the kindest people on this board and she wasn't trying to make you look bad. If you don't see eye to eye with her that is fine but everyone here shares some good info to keep Pitbulls out of the 5'o clock news


i <3 u davidfitness, but since this is an open forum, with different opinions, i would have to totally disagree with you. specially from a person that has 100% "gamedog" with gotti in the ped  lemme guess, i'll get banned for having a different opinion because im not following the pack. funny i never had any trouble here until one certain "mod" comes along. then every1 brown noses. sigh. if i woulda said the "D" word i'd be banned :hammer:
:rofl::rofl:


----------

